

Disrupters are agents for change -- what makes technology disruptive? - electric
http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/business/story.html?id=3e235634-d62f-450c-8057-02c10a972434&p=2

======
electric
[http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/business/story.html...](http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/business/story.html?id=3e235634-d62f-450c-8057-02c10a972434&p=1)

------
run4yourlives
You should fix the link - it's going to the second page.

~~~
electric
how does one edit the original?

